# Lily's Babies - 3 weeks



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

Lily's babies at 3 weeks. They are so cute and are just starting to climb out of the box. I never thought we would reach 3 weeks after losing 2 right at the beginning and the these 4 being so small. I am so proud of them and mummy. She has looked after them really well.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

they are absaloutly gorgeous! well done you, they're looking very healthy!

So sorry about the other 2 babies though xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*oh bless sorry to hear about the 2 lost kittens, but the others look lovely,  well done to you and mum x*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aah sorry again to hear you lost 2,but these 4 look sooo cute and healthy,credit to you as slave and their fab mum Lily


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Kelsie, they are gorgeous, you & Lily have done a fab job with them*


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh my goodness, they are just SOOOO adorable...thank you for sharing


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very very sweet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

they are beautifull...i really luv tabbys but them 2 in the middle are somethink else...wat color are them in the middle called???


----------



## thebullandthebear (Apr 23, 2008)

the 2 in the middle are snow spot bengals


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations, they are adorable


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

awwww bless thye r absolultely gorgeous I love the little grey one in the middle .....


----------

